# sicherheitsverriegelung



## tintin (5 November 2009)

Guten Abend

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir wieder helfen kennt sich jemand mit diesem produkt aus http://www.schmersal.net/cat?lang=de&produkt=4er732937xn0xv092vp403821ysrvk 

wie muss ich das anschliessen ??
ich kapier das nicht richtig 


viele grüße 

tintin


----------



## o_prang (5 November 2009)

Hi,

was verstehst Du da nicht?

SPS Ausgang zum Zuhalten auf A1 & A2.
Öffnerkontakt an Sicherheitsrelais 21 & 22. Dann wird Dein Not-Aus-Kreis nur geschlossen, wenn der Betätiger drin ist UND die Spule unter Strom steht zum Verriegeln.
Wenn Du 2-Kanalig den Not-Aus fährst dann noch 11 & 12. Du brauchst dann den170-02zrka.

Die Betätigerzunge wirkt auf 11 & 12, 22 & 32.
Die Spule wirkt zusätzlich auf den Kontakt 21 & 22.

Unterschied zwischen Arbeits und Ruhestromprinzip ist folgender: Bei Arbeitsstromprinzip ist die Verriegelung frei wenn keine Spannung an der Spule anliegt. Beim Ruhestrom ist der Betätiger verriegelt, wenn keine Spannung ansteht.

Wie soll denn Deine Verdrahtung aussehen bzw. was soll bewirkt werden?


----------



## tintin (5 November 2009)

danke für deine schnelle antwort

ich habe eine schutzhaube wenn die geschlossen ist muss die verriegelung wirken , 
die ausgänge von der verriegelung kann ich auch auf einen ausgang der sps setzen oder also A1 und A2  
kontakt 21 muss an 24 v und kontakt 22 geht zur sps/eingang stimmts?

lg
tintin


----------



## o_prang (5 November 2009)

Hi,

Spule passt.
Aber die Haube hat doch sicherlich ein Sicherheitsfunktion. Also dort sind doch bestimmt Bewegungen drin, die abgesichert sein müssen.
Also musst Du doch bestimmt ein Sicherheitsrelais einsetzen, oder nicht?!


----------



## tintin (5 November 2009)

ich wollte das so machen 
wenn die haube auf  ist darf der prozess nicht ablaufen 
sps darf erst die ausgänge schalten wenn die haube zu ist
hmm mir ist etwas komisch wenn ich daran denke das ich A1 und A2 an einem sps ausgang setze


----------



## tintin (5 November 2009)

nee bin ich blöd ich hab vergessen das ich an meine logo ausgang auch spannung anlegen muss dann hat sich das geklärt
vielen dank

tintin


----------



## o_prang (5 November 2009)

A1 der Spule kommt vom SPS Ausgang
A2 Kommt an 0V

Kontakte 21 & 22 würde ich an ein PNOZ anschliessen. Mit diesem PNOZ kannste dann die Versorgungsspannung der Ausgänge für die gefährlichen Bewegungen wegschalten. Dann biste sicher.
Das PNOZ kann sich ja selbst quittieren.


----------



## tintin (9 November 2009)

jooo vielen dank 

die sache ist geklärt habs letzt endlich doch geschafft


tintin


----------



## Mobi (10 November 2009)

Hallo,

bei uns auf der Arbeit nutzen wir die "AZM 170-02zrka-ST 24 VAC/DC.

http://www.schmersal.net/datenblatt?lang=de&produkt=9lv732937e96k7n4rzo40387fjk7ec

Dieser hat halt die Erkennung ob betätigt oder nicht und dazu kann man ihn auch verriegeln.

Die beiden Anschlüsse gehen bei uns auf eine dafür eigens angefertigte Box im Stil einer Sensor-Aktor-Box. Dort werden die Signale gesammelt, da die Schalter alle gemeinsam verriegelt werden, aber trotzdem einzeln abgefragt werden von der SPS ob betätigt oder nicht betätigt. Wir verwenden die für unsere Schutztüren.


----------

